# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مقالتي( معركة غريبة الأطوار )

## safih-bawazeer

معركة غريبة الأطوار 

إن أصعب ما يمر على الإنسان أن يلتفت حول ما يحيط به، فيجد نفسه وحيداً هائماً شارداً إلا من حزنه الذي ضم جسده فذاب في كيانه وأحشائه، وتسربلت عيناه بالقطر الذي حجب عن التفاؤل والأمل رؤيته. كيف لفتاة في الربيع من عمرها العشرين حيث بداية الشباب وحيويته يمتلئ قلبها مشاعر فياضة من الحب والعطاء، تحمل بين طياتها نفساً تواقة طموحة، وعقلاً متزناً مفكراً، همها الأجيال القادمة، ويتداعب بين أصبعيها قلماً ينزف حبراً لتضميد جراح قضاياهم.
أن تعطي وتبدع وتتفاعل مع قضايا الشباب والقضايا الثقافية والتاريخية تلك القضايا التي أشغلت فكرها منذ الصغر، فاهتماماتها أكبر من عمرها كما يشهد على ذلك الكثير وهي تعاني من قصف جوي .. بري .. بحري .. اليوم تلو الآخر ..فكلما حلقت بطيران الأمل والتفاؤل .. وركبت زورق الطموح وسارت بوسائل العمل الدؤوب ..تعرضت لأقسى الهجمات ..وأشنع الرشفات وأشرس المحاولات لتنحيتها عن الوصول لتحقيق مرادها وأهدافها، لا عجب في ذلك:
ففي السماء نجوم لاعداد لها ** وليس يخسف إلا الشمس والقمر والعجب كل العجب من أن مصدر تلك المعركة الغريبة الأطوار والدي الفتاة ذاتها .. فبجهلهم في ماهية التربية، وقلة وعيهم بأصولها، ونضوب العاطفة وشحها، وعدم الاحترام والتقدير والاعتراف بقدرات أبنائهم وتميزهم كل بحسب مواهبه وقدراته وميوله، كل ذاك كفيل بأن يشكل وسائل دمار كافية لتدمير الأبناء.. ومدنهم.. وقلاعهم.. التي مكثوا سنين عدة في بنائها وأسوارها.. والتي تمثل حلمهم ومنتهى أملهم.. بنوها بمجهوداتهم الفردية.. تحملوا وحشة الطريق.. ووعورته.. فهل يمكن للأبناء المقاومة حينما يكون الآباء ألد الأعداء ؟!؟!
هل سيحالفهم الانتصار ؟!والبقاء في المدن والقلاع والأسوار؟!
كثير ما ينطبق على أرض الواقع اليوم في علاقة الآباء بأبنائهم :
( أبناؤنا جواهر ونحن حدادون ) فيا أيها الآباء ... إن تخليتم عن أبنائكم وهم في أمس الحاجة للمسة حنانكم، وإحساس قلبكم، وثمار شجرتكم، فلا تلوموهم إن أصبحوا أبطالا في عصابة إجرامية.. لا تحزنوا عليهم إن رقدوا على أسرة العيادات النفسية.. وإن تخلوا يوماً عن أهدافهم وطموحاتهم وحيوا حياة عادية.. فلكم جزيل الشكر فقد اختصرتم عليهم عناء طريق الألف ميل..
إضاءات على طريق التربية :
* عامل أبناءك كما تحب أن يعاملوك.. إن أردتهم أن يتعلموا الاحترام فعليك أن تحترمهم..
إن أردتهم أن يتعلموا الاعتذار فعليك أن تعتذر لهم.. إن أردتهم أن يتعلموا الصدق فعليك أن تكون صادقاً معهم.. إن أردتهم أن يتعلموا المسؤولية فاحمل المسؤولية أمامهم.
* قبل أن تصفع ولدك اصفع نفسك .
* ليس الهدف من العقوبة هو الانتقام من المخطئ،
الهدف الحقيقي مساعدة المرء على تجاوز الخطأ .
* المربي : يستوعب ويعطف على الآخرين، يحفظ نفسية الطفل وقلبه وروحه ويتتبع الإيجابيات ليبني عليها، يتفهم ويعذر ويرحم ويوجه ويصبر ويصطبر .
* وإذا رحمت فأنت أب وأم ** هذان في الدنيا هم الرحماء .
صفية عبداللطيف باوزير - الرياض
  جامعة الملك سعود - قانون 
 رابط المقالة بجريدة المدينة 
http://www.al-madina.com/node/267670

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:M20(11): 

اعجبتنى هذه المقالة الهادفة والتى تتميز بالرقى فى التعبير 
خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم أخت / صفية

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أختي وطالبتي المتميزة دائما صفيه
كم غمرتني السعادة وأنا أقرأ هذه المقالة
عرفتك طالبه متفوقة في الدراسة ومبدعة في أشعارك ومقالاتك 
تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التقدم والتميز
تحياتي

----------


## نادين

سلمت أناملك أختي صفيه 
جزاك الله خيرا على كتبت
من جد استمتعنا بقراءة المقالة
 :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## أشرف

:M20(11):  :M20(11): 

فعلا مقالة رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## جاسر

:M20(29): 

سلمت أناملك أختي صفيه 
ننتظر منك المزيد من الابداع والتميز

----------


## امان الواصل

اولا اشكرك دكتورة شيماء علي عرضك لهذة المقالة الرائعة التي لم اعرف ماذا  اقول لهذة الاستاذة الشاعرة المهذبة الرقيقة في مشاعرها كاتبة هذة المقالة فهي تعيش العصر وتعيش متاعبة حقيقة اقدم لهذة الفنانة شكرا عظيما وتقديرا واحتراما لشخصها وابداعها وواقعيتها وتعايشها مع متاعب مجتمعها نرجو المزيد من هذة المقالات الهادفة يادكتورة شيماء احسنتي ياصفية واحسنتي يادكتورة شيماء علي عرضك للمقال نرجو المزيد جزاكي اللة خيرا

----------


## امان الواصل

الاخ الفاضل هيثم اشكرك علي تعليقك علي ما كتبتة في تعليقاتي علي الكاتبكتابات الكاتب عزت سراج 
ولكن احب ان الف نظرك الي انني لم اجرح في الاعضاء ولا اقم سوي نقدلهذة الكتابات 
وعندك دليل واضح فقد شكرت علي مقالة صية ما فيا من فائدة عظيمة للمجتمع وه ما اريدة في هذا الوقت 
فأنااقدم لعلة يفيد 
فهل هذا المنتدي دة للتصفيق والتهليل فقط ام ماذا نرجو ردك ولك وافر الشكر 
امان الواصل

----------


## امان الواصل

الاخ الفاضل هيثم 
اشكرك علي نقضك لي ولكن احب ان الفت نظرك الي انني لم اقدم تجريح لاي عضو ارجو ان تقرأ تعليقاتي جيدا وبالذات الذي علقت علية 
فأنا اقدم نقدا في محاولة لافادتنا في حياتنا 
وقد شكرتكم علي مقالة العضوة الجميلة صفية لما كتبت من فائدة تفيد آبائنا وأمهاتنا في هذاا لمجتمع فأنا يا اخي اقدم تعليق في محاولة لنقل ما يهمنا في الوقت الحالي 
فهل هذا المنتدي بس للتصفيق لكل ما يكتب ولا للنقد واحترام النقد الذي يقدم 
نرجو ردك ولك الشكر

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك أختي 
جميلة هي المقالة والأجمل من المبدعين الشباب

حفظكم الله جميعا

----------


## علياء أمجد

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

